# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Ορτύκια τα νέα μέλη της οικογένειας !!!

## deskatiotis

Καλησπέρα σε όλη την παρέα...η αγάπη του γιου μου για τα ορτύκια και γενικά για τα ζώα με ώθησε να βάλω σε κλωσσομηχανή αυγά ορτυκιών και σήμερα έχω 21 υγιέστατα όρτυκάκια !!!  μπορείτε να δείτε ένα βιντεάκι που έχω φτιάξει.... φυσικά τώρα είναι ενήλικα (δυόμιση μηνών)και σήμερα είχα και το πρώτο αυγό!!! περίμενα αυγά πιο νωρίς αλλά μάλλον το πρόβλημα ήταν ο υπερπληθυσμός των αρσενικών...πριν από δύο μέρες έβαλα τα αρσενικά σε άλλο μέρος και κράτησα μόνο δύο με τα θηλυκά !!! πάντως δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν ξεχώρισα τα δύο φύλα σωστά μη έχοντας πολλές γνώσεις μόνο ότι διάβασα στο διαδίκτυο. Θα ανεβάσω και φώτος από τα ορτύκια όπως είναι σήμερα και πιστεύω να βοηθηθώ σε πολλά πράγματα από τους ποιο πεπειραμένους της παρέας !!!  Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια και θα χαρώ να ανταλλάξουμε απόψεις και ιδέες για αυτά τα πουλιά...

----------


## xrisam

Να τα χαίρεστε τα αρτυκάκια σας!! Πολύ χαριτωμένα!!

----------


## ndlns

Να τα χαίρεσαι! Ο μικρός πάντως το απολαμβάνει... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Ειναι υπέροχα.....να σας ζήσουν.

----------


## deskatiotis



----------


## deskatiotis

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα..εδώ και τα πρώτα αυγουλάκια! παίρνω ένα κάθε μέρα..έχω 21 ορτύκια! τι γίνεται όλα αρσενικά είναι???
Θα ανεβάσω μερικές φώτος από τα ορτυκάκια μου...και ίσως κάποιος με βοηθήσει να ξεχωρίσω το φύλο τους !!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Τέλεια τα ορτύκια σου Νίκο!  :Big Grin:  Από πόσα αυγά βγήκαν 21 ορτύκια;

Να σας ζήσουν! Πάντα μου άρεσε μικρός να μαζεύω τα αυγά από τις κότες στο χωριό... χαχαχα!

----------


## deskatiotis

Σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια...είχα βάλει 48 αυγά και βγήκαν τα 34 ...είχα και μερικές απώλειες αλλά έχω χαρίσει και αρκετά σε γνωστούς για κατοικίδια!

----------


## jk21

Περιμενουμε να θαυμασουμε τα μικρουλια με σχετικο φωτορεπορταζ ! μπραβο και για την ενεργεια σου

----------

